# Need a good place to take a 6 year old.



## arthur (Mar 3, 2010)

Me and my wife are going to take our 6 year old grand daughter on a camping vacation this year.We live in Hannibal Mo and would like some place within 2 to 4 hours from home.We took her last year right around close to see if she would like it and she did great.We are looking for some place where we can take her to see some sites and learn something at the same time but would still appeal to a 6 year old.Any help would be great.
Arthur


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

you could look into Mammoth Cave in KY. we loved it and they have all types of tours, easy to hard, some an hour or so, some all day. there is a campground at the park (no hook-ups, i think) but we stayed a Jellystone, about 30 minutes from the park.


----------



## arthur (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info.I'll check it out.
Arthur


----------



## frank6160 (Feb 16, 2009)

Check out any National Forests in you area. When my kids were young just camping was an adventure they enjoyed whether there were sites and things to do or just hiking around campground and swimming.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

frank6160 said:


> Check out any National Forests in you area. When my kids were young just camping was an adventure they enjoyed whether there were sites and things to do or just hiking around campground and swimming.


And fishing - kids love to fish.


----------



## arthur (Mar 3, 2010)

Fishing! Hey now thats a good idea.I think she will have fun no matter what we do.Thanks for the ideas.
Art


----------

